# Bicycle Donation Program, Grove Street Bicycles Jersey City



## aidforosker (Mar 26, 2008)

Grove Street Bicycles Accepting Used Bicycles to Be Donated to Needy in New Jersey 

Jersey City, New Jersey- Wednesday January 6, 2010

Jersey City’s newest bicycle shop, Grove Street Bicycles, located at 365 Grove Street is now accepting used bicycles to be donated to the needy in New Jersey.

Grove Street Bicycles is working with the organization Good Goes Around and other local organizations to provide bicycles to children and adults who do not have a bicycle to ride. This program will allow more people to enjoy bicycling and the outdoors. Co-owner of Grove Street Bicycles, Rodney Morweiser stated that the program is, “About getting people away from watching television, getting people to look at other means of exercise and getting people back out into the environment.” 

Questions about the program? Please call or email Grove Street Bicycles at (201)451- 2453 or [email protected]




Rodney Morweiser
Co-Owner- Grove Street Bicycles
365 Grove Street
Jersey City, N.J. 07302
(201) 451-2453 (BIKE)
www.grovestreetbicycles.com 

Mike Wilson
Co-Owner- Grove Street Bicycles
365 Grove Street
Jersey City, N.J. 07302
(201) 451-2453 (BIKE)
www.grovestreetbicycles.com


----------



## aidforosker (Mar 26, 2008)

here is the article from the Jersey Journal about the program

http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/2010/01/jersey_citys_newest_bike_shop.html

We appreciate any donations you may have, anything will benefit cycling as a whole!


----------

